# Bareshaft tuning pics



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

RutnStrut5832 said:


> Here are a couple pics from bare shaft tuning was wondering what the bares shaft would indicate? This is also from 20 yards. The one through paper is a bare and fletched shaft from about five feet.


Right or left handed?


----------



## RutnStrut5832 (Oct 10, 2012)

Right


----------



## RutnStrut5832 (Oct 10, 2012)

Form pictures


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

RutnStrut5832 said:


> Form pictures


USE edge of door, to get the backbone to vertical. PUT level strip of masking tape on the wall, so you can RAISE the bow hand HIGH enough to get the arrow level.

FACE the camera, put BACK against the wall. But, USe a door, cuz you are leaning BACKWARDS so badly.



LlKE THIS.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

RutnStrut5832 said:


> Form pictures




Stop wasting time. Tape a piece of paper, and use scotch tape and tape the piece of paper to the wall behind you. LEVEL the top edge of the piece of paper.
Take a new photo. LOOK at the arrow and compare to the top edge of the sheet of paper taped to the wall. IF arrow is NOT level, take the photo again and again and again, until you get it correct.

MUST learn the FEEL of a level arrow (arrow PARALLEL to the floor). Clearly, you have no idea what the FEEL of a level arrow is, so now is the time to learn.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

RutnStrut5832 said:


> Form pictures


Peep sight is in the wrong position, so CLOSE your eyes for the next photo, and learn the FEEL of a level arrow, cuz your peep sight is steering you wrong.

NEXT forget what you THINK is your anchor. NEED the nock MUCH MUCH lower on your head. So, the reference point is the space between the two knuckles on your hand. SEE photo below. SEE the red dot.



PLACE the RED dot (space between the two knuckles) along the EDGE of your jawbone.



SEE red line. EDGE of jawbone is the RED line. NEW photo. Space between knuckles sliding along the EDGE of YOUR jawbone. EYES closed. Piece of paper scotch taped to the wall behind you. Then, your daughter, the photographer tells YOU to raise your bow hand HIGHER AND HIGHER AND HIGHER, until your arrow is parallel to the floor, UNTIL the arrow is parallel to the top edge of the sheet of paper scotch taped to the wall behind you. IGNORE peep sight, and see if you can get ONE photo with the arrow DEAD parallel to the floor.

ONCE you learn the FEEL of a level arrow, when standing up straight (use edge of a door if needed), then, you adjust the peep sight to fit your NEW form.

NEW photo.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

RutnStrut5832 said:


> Form pictures


Peep sight is WAY wrong. Nock of arrow should NOT be at the same height as corner of mouth. YOu are not shooting a recurve bow. See picture below, for an example of a more USUAL release hand anchor position.



SEE how the nock of the arrow should be BELOW the corner of your mouth? New form photo, with eyes closed, and the space between the two knuckles, riding the EDGE of your jawbone.


----------



## willy boy (Jan 28, 2013)

slide the rest to the left in small increments. you will have t resight but it will straighten the bareshaft up.


----------



## johnik (Sep 14, 2017)

Here are good photos of you, but damn, they can really make a pathos, just treat or throw in the processing. Here you would be helped weedit.photos . Well, if you take a photo, then let them be more beautiful in memory


----------

